# Best type of home made weight gainer?



## ecwholic (Oct 2, 2007)

I was looking for some quick and easy recipes for a home made weight gainer thats high in calories that are clean. Can you guys recommend ones that have worked well for you in the past?


----------



## PreMier (Oct 2, 2007)

peanut butter, oats, whey protein, milk.


----------



## ecwholic (Oct 10, 2007)

PreMier said:


> peanut butter, oats, whey protein, milk.



Hmm, how much of each do you put in the shake?


----------



## vortrit (Oct 10, 2007)

PreMier said:


> peanut butter, oats, whey protein, milk.



Same here.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 10, 2007)

ecwholic said:


> Hmm, how much of each do you put in the shake?



I think it depends on how many calories you want to make it.

Oh, I always put fruit in mine. About a cup of frozen pineapple, 1/2 cup of oat bran, 1 serving of peanut butter, and protein. Instead of milk I use yogurt. Also a good post workout shake without the peanut butter.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 10, 2007)

yea, like vortrit said it depends how many kcals you want.  i usually use 1 - 1 1/2 cups of oats, 2 scoops protein, 12-16oz milk, and 2-3 tbsp of pb.  

i havent had one for a long time though


----------



## Delusional (Oct 10, 2007)

i have 3 scoops truemass with 16 oz fat free milk, and throw about 15-20g of dextrose. thats all i need pwo. for shakes other than pwo ill have syntha-6 with strawberries, or blueberries. or some peanut butter. wish i had a nice blender, then i could get pretty creative


----------



## vanhalen984 (Oct 10, 2007)

here's mine, tastes great:

-10 oz milk
-1 serving protien powder
-big scoop of peanut butter
-occasionally some oats
-some ice cream PWO for simple carbs (or honey)
-3 ice cubes

-VH


----------



## StanUk (Oct 11, 2007)

100grams of oats
35 grams of whey protein
1 banana
1 pot of natural yoghurt
1 pint of semi skimmed milk

The above would give you around 1000 + calories, obviously adjust the measurements accordingly to meet your needs


----------



## vortrit (Oct 11, 2007)

Delusional said:


> i have 3 scoops truemass with 16 oz fat free milk, and throw about 15-20g of dextrose. thats all i need pwo. for shakes other than pwo ill have *syntha-6* with strawberries, or blueberries. or some peanut butter. wish i had a nice blender, then i could get pretty creative



I've been blending that up with pineapple lately. It's just delicious!


----------



## RexStunnahH (Oct 11, 2007)

Lo'i Ho'osi...It's Horse meat cooked in Coconut milk with onions.
Maybe Some cornbeef and Taro or yams.


----------



## krazy mike (Aug 31, 2008)

16oz whole milk, 4-6 tablespoons of natural peanut butter, 1 cup of steel cut oats (normal oats have 300 cals per cup, steel cut has 600) 2 scoops of your favorite whey protien put it all in a blender and voila...there ya go...cheap and simple

thats 1485 calories per serving (using 5 scoops of peanut butter and 2 scoops of my particular whey protien)

135.5g of carbs
and 79g of protien (again with my whet yours may be different)

hope that helps


----------

